# new tie rods



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm puting together a set of tie rods and ends and just wanted some opinions. i used four 1/2" heim joints, 2 Lh thread, 2 Rh thread with 1/2" to 3/8" high misalignment spacers. then i ordered swedged tubes from speedway motors which you can order in 1 in. increments. tubes are 3/4" O.D. with 1/2" thread. I only had about $60.00 in all, which is a fraction of price of aftermarket rods.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

lets us know how well they work out


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

A friend of mine just made pretty much the same design w/ heim joints for his 700 kitty cat w tatou 4s trax. he's been runnin it fer bout a month n says there is far less play/slop and less to wear.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah i will . the ends i'm not worried about because they're rated at like 12,000 lbs or something crazy. i just wasn't sure about the tubes because they're not solid, but these swedged tubes are what circle track guys use. so they must withstand some abuse


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool! :rockn:


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks i figured you could make about three sets for the price of one


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

let us know where u got ur parts from


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

i got the heim ends and misalignment spacers from a company called QS components. They have a website. You can also find heims at Jeg's or summit racing. the swedged tubes i got at speedway motors online. You can get the tubes in aluminum or steel


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

what did u use for studs


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

just a 3/8" bolt. hey woodbutcher where did you get that cup holder


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

chubbs34 said:


> just a 3/8" bolt. hey woodbutcher where did you get that cup holder


 its from louder vision


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

chubbs34 said:


> i got the heim ends and misalignment spacers from a company called QS components. They have a website. You can also find heims at Jeg's or summit racing. the swedged tubes i got at speedway motors online. You can get the tubes in aluminum or steel


do they rub together at the stem with the 3/8" bolt...i was told to use a 1/2" bolt.then drill out the stem knuckles.....but need to find some spacers for it...so they wont rub


----------



## Cobb_05 (Oct 3, 2011)

chubbs34 said:


> yeah i will . the ends i'm not worried about because they're rated at like 12,000 lbs or something crazy. i just wasn't sure about the tubes because they're not solid, but these swedged tubes are what circle track guys use. so they must withstand some abuse


Well they are the weak link in the steering system so when we crash and i did say 'when," they break instead of the steering box or other parts. On a side note they should withstand a lot, because modified's use them for the pull bar and the trial arms on the rear.


----------

